# LONDON Sunday September 14th



## lostprophet

As no one seems able to pick a date for a meetup, I will.

LONDON 
Sunday 
September 14th

anyone interested?


----------



## tempra

Possibly - I'm camping the weekend before, and in Krakow the weekend after, so it could be a good possibility!


----------



## Overread

OUCH!
I am in a meetup from another forum in Carlsile on the 13th!
I don't think I can make this meetup - sorry


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I won't know until a few days before if I can make it.
But I'm good at last minute runners to London.
Now if we had a meet-up outside of London like, say, Rutland....


----------



## nynfortoo

Colour me interested. Will this be London as a city, or that Wildlife centre you mentioned?


----------



## ferny

Should be able to. Will need to check dates and stuff but I know I'm away from home at that time as well (just makes thing more complicated but not impossible  ).


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz, aren't you in the process of planning the BIG Rutland Meet-Up (international and all) for next year in May, anyway?

And hey, so much temptation! (And so little money).
If I weren't in Stockholm in mid-August and in Turkey in mid-October, it might have been an option, but the way things are, it is not - not for me, that is.


----------



## lostprophet

nynfortoo said:


> Colour me interested. Will this be London as a city, or that Wildlife centre you mentioned?



London as in walk around until someone finds a pub


----------



## nynfortoo

lostprophet said:


> London as in walk around until someone finds a pub



Crikey, that won't be much walking then.


----------



## Overread

lostprophet said:


> London as in walk around until someone finds a decent pub


 
better for you nynfortoo - now more walking


----------



## nynfortoo

Overread said:


> better for you nynfortoo - now more walking


----------



## Lil Loui

I haven't thought that far ahead, but it sounds good!


----------



## ferny

Hmm, my area is doing Duxford on the 14th. I'll have to have a think - some cars and airplanes in Duxford or taking photos (pub) with friends in London...

How many people WILL be in London?


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> How many people WILL be in London?




ooh, about 8 million or so :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet

tempra said:


> ooh, about 8 million or so :thumbup:



you owe us all a pint for that one


----------



## nynfortoo

I'm still almost certainly up for it.


----------



## Rogan

count me as a maybe 
early morning magic bus it is!

i should finally have my dSLR by then as well 

and i hope you dont mind an under 18  i have my "real" ID


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Sorry but can't do this one either.

I'll be in mid Wales competing in a rally 13th/14th September which ironicly is a last minute change as my clubs event the weekend before has been scrubbed!

Gotta do it too as leading the novice class by just 4 points at the mo. Never even thought I'd be in the top 10 at the start of the year & now I have a shot at a trophy! 

I'll keep an eye on this thread though incase the date changes!  I will make a meetup this year! :x


----------



## Becky

I'll do my best to make it.

Congrats Chris, thats ace :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

probably cannot make it. 

most likely too much travel elsewhere around that date ... funerals and the like.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Huh? You have funerals planned for 6 weeks from now? 

[I'm gonna be in Vegas, so I won't be putting in a surprise appearance this time :greenpbl: ]


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Huh? You have funerals planned for 6 weeks from now?
> 
> [I'm gonna be in Vegas, so I won't be putting in a surprise appearance this time :greenpbl: ]



well, my uncle will be in an urn soon, and then he has to be transferred to his town of birth, and then there will be a funeral for the urn. the date is not definitely fixed yet.


----------



## nynfortoo

Antarctican said:


> [I'm gonna be in Vegas, so I won't be putting in a surprise appearance this time :greenpbl: ]



I don't believe you. You're probably setting everyone up for a massive surprise visit to the island.


----------



## Antarctican

Been there, done that (in January). It would have been quite the 'massive surprise' for _me_ if the meetup had been cancelled at the last minute!!


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> Been there, done that (in January). It would have been quite the 'massive surprise' for _me_ if the meetup had been cancelled at the last minute!!



Well, you had one safety hook there


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ True!


----------



## Becky

A woman who carries her own fluffy handcuffs to meetups need not safety hooks!


----------



## ferny

And two pairs as well...

*gets lost in thoughts*


----------



## Scurra

I'd love to, I really would, but I leave for Switzerland the day before 

I guess maybe next time!


----------



## Antarctican

Becky said:


> A woman who carries her own fluffy handcuffs to meetups needs no safety hooks!










ferny said:


> And two pairs as well...
> 
> *gets lost in thoughts*


----------



## Alex_B

All that handcuff talk gets me carried away!
 (Alex remembers being chained to Becky in a London pub ...)


----------



## ferny

Where are we going to be meeting? What time?


----------



## lostprophet

Very sorry but I cant make this meetup now, but the rest of you feel free to go. should be a good one now I'm not going


----------



## Becky

Anyone still doing this?

And why are you a no-show Andy?


----------



## ferny

I'm still up for it. I'm going to be living on my own in an area I don't know for two weeks so will need to get out.


----------



## nynfortoo

Pretty sure I won't be able to make this now, sorry.

I'm about £200 a week down on sickpay, so I really need to watch my money. I'll hopefully be sorted for the Oxford meetup, but I can't promise that one now, either.


----------



## Lil Loui

I'm still up for it!
How bout we do Camden this time!?!


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> And why are you a no-show Andy?



I'm just not really in the mood for it


----------



## ferny

Poof.


----------



## Becky

Sorry I wont be there, I have to make a last minute trip home on Saturday.


----------



## ferny

Doubt I can make it. I want to but funds and health are saying no.


----------



## Overread

Overread said:


> OUCH!
> I am in a meetup from another forum in Carlsile on the 13th!
> I don't think I can make this meetup - sorry


 
I think this weekend is cursed for forum meets since my other one I also now can't make it to either - and same is true of another 5 or so from there. Seems everyone cancels on the day before.


----------



## Lil Loui

Oi!!! Is anyone coming?? Please?!
I'm in London now!!
I look forward to seeing some people around tomorrow... get in touch please!
Cheers,
Louise.


----------



## freelunch

You can see lots of people with cameras on the Thames today and tomorrow. The Thames Festival is on: www.thamesfestival.org

Check out the website &#8211; there's even a photography competition.


----------



## tempra

I'm not going to be making it today, just got too much stuff to do and I'm away next weekend in Krakow. And I can't find my flippin phone either!


----------



## freelunch

tempra said:


> I'm away next weekend in Krakow.



Krakow is good craic! If you're not familiar with the town, the main market square is perfect for a beer or two. A meal in the Jewish quarter is an idea. There is a ring road with gardens around the old town if you need to walk off the beers.

The castle/cathedral is worth a visit, but the cathedral can get quite claustrophic on the weekend.

Restaurants: if you want posh, try Wentzl on the south side of the market square. Dress up. If you want casual, we had an excellent meal in Metropolitan, which was on a street running off the northeast corner of the market square.

Here are some happy snaps from our trip, if you're interested:
http://homepage.mac.com/jerrys_ibook/PhotoAlbum26.html

Already anticipating your next thread...


----------



## freelunch

The Thames Festival was just as crowded as I'd feared. The South Bank was virtually impassable, so we crossed to The Embankment and had much more freedom to move around and see the parade. The fireworks at 10 pm were the best I've seen!

Happy snaps:

1. Still on the South Bank, the river was low and the "beach" exposed. Great for the kids.






2. The parade started a 6 pm and gradually got too dark to shoot without a flash. These two shots were taken @ 1600 ISO.





3. Some of the costumes were pretty elaborate. This chicken even spit fire!





4. Here's a detail from the shot above. I love the differing reactions.





Well, if any of you did get to London, this was a fun event. Some people don't get as worried by crowds as I do. At a Chinese New Year event in Chinatown several years ago, my wife and I were almost crushed when people from all directions entered a small square and there was no outlet. Very scary.

I wouldn't have bothered with this Thames Festival, but my wife is a glutton for punishment. But, the fireworks _were_ fantastic. We sat 100 yards from the barge and they exploded directly overhead. It went on so long, I was getting a sore neck.

A D90 with video capability would have come in very handy!


----------



## Lil Loui

I was in London yesterday & did end up going to the Themes Festival about 7pm. All pics are on my camera phone as I failed to get to a camera shop in time to ask them about what was wrong with my camera...memory card I think.
 Anyway here are my pics.

This is near St James Tube





Oxford Street





Garbage Truck



































Walls















They're quite grainy, but for a crappy little camera phone, I think some of them are passable


----------

